# Share your adventures!!



## KokosMomMom (Jul 24, 2012)

I know I love telling others about my experiences while I travel and I take SO many photos. I mostly do scenery and nature shots or shots of historic places of interest.  What do you do to memorialize your vacation? Share your stories and ideas!


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 28, 2012)

We like taking photos and eating at all the must-eat places. Boy do we love to chow down. haha


----------



## Ginger (Nov 8, 2012)

I often  go to the coast for my "retreat time"...my favorite thing there, is to just meditate  and walk  on the beach...it helps me to relax and release all the" cares of life"  and to return to just being in the " present moment" and honoring who I am and where I am..... (in my life's journey at the time) it is sort of like getting in touch with myself again....I always feel so refreshed and energized after these little personal "retreats"....I always go alone or I would be too distracted to get the personal " recharge" that  I go there for......meanwhile I am always exploring and " getting into things"....wanting to know all about everything....so asking lots of questions....taking in the "local color" and finding out the best places to visit or dine etc. I do go into shops....but hands down, I prefer NATURE exploring the best!   Did I just create the looongest run- on sentence ever made?    Put me in the Guiness Book !!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2012)

Back when we were young, we took a couple of vacations in Hawaii.  We liked to do things on our own, so we always rented a car and drove wherever we could.  We stayed there a few weeks, so we were able to spend time on several different islands.  We didn't take too many pics, as we were always busy exploring the beautiful white or black sand beaches, snorkeling (the fish were beautiful with brillant colors) the water was sooo clear, swimming (bought a boogie board that we gave to a local boy when we left),and walking through natural areas...great memories. :sentimental:

Now, for many years, we do driving vacations and camp in more remote areas where there aren't regulated campgrounds, etc.  Less people and more wildlife, and the dog can be loose and enjoy with us.  We loved visiting the beaches along the Oregon coast, picking the wild plump berries, and going out on the big boats for some good fishing. :topsy_turvy:

In the past we've driven to Canada (Northwest Territories/Yukon) and Alaska, spent some time there, tent camping.  The scenery was awesome and we saw some incredible wildlife, had a run in with a black bear and saw a beautiful grizzly cross the road in front of us, the colors of his coat in the sunlight were unbelievable.  I missed a few minutes of watching this huge creature because I was fumbling with my camera , over the years I got my priorities straight, and I live the moment and don't worry about getting a picture so much.

We bought a video camera many years ago, but we really never used it, hate to carry around so much stuff, no room for everything, lol.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 10, 2012)

Good Morning SeaBreeze!

Are you having coffee, too? Well, I am "all about"  the Oregon Coast.....LOVE IT!!  :love_heart:  I subscribe to OREGON COAST magazine,also, which keeps me "up to date" on everything going on down there.

I have also ran into bears several times while out walking.........I just sort of followed my "intuition"........i.e. tried to act like I was just " part of the foliage"....and they were my nice little "berrie picking neighbors"....as I CASUALLY made a very gentle , SLOW  turn and walked away....trying not to look back?   It all worked out...(probably with a little help from my "angels"!!  LOLlayful:

I don't fish, but my husband is an avid fisherman......has done a lot of it in some areas you mentioned.  He has caught a lot of Salmon and Halibut up in Neah Bay (near Canada)  and he also has worked on commercial boats in Alaska, etc.

I used to love tent camping....but now I am getting like the "princess and the pea", in terms of needing my  "comfort"!  I like to camp where I am not in a camp ground, too......all those" tents in a row" just sorta feels like camping in a parking lot, to me?

Hope you will be having a wonderful, "living in the present moment" kind of day!!!!:butterfly:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2012)

Good Morning Ginger, yes just finished my daily mug (with paw prints) of coffee.   We have a pop-up camper now in the bed our pickup that we use, much more comfy than the ground.   We were in the Newport area of Oregon, super nice!  Washington is on our 'to do' list as a camping vacation in the future, beautiful scenery there, you live in a nice place, but do you get a lot of rain there?  We're in Colorado, sunny many days of the year, and most winters are mild too.  Temps dropping today, with a bit of "snizzle" (snow and drizzle) outside now, expect to wake up to a nice white blanket of snow. 

Enjoy a pleasant and peaceful day! each:


----------



## Ginger (Nov 10, 2012)

Okey , just getting ready for my "walk"....but decided to check back in  (isn't this addictive?) layful:  I am sooo interested in COLORADO !!?  From all accounts, I've often thought that, if I were going to live somewhere else, THAT would be the state!      Newport doesn't do it for me like the northen part of the Oregon coast.....I love just being able to drive down the beach for miles on the North end and you can avoid all the tourist crowd, if you know where to go ....I know where to find some "private beaches"...and  the BEST places to dine etc. etc....I am not as familiar with the southern coast of Oregon...would like to explore more of it...just LOVE to visit the Giant Red Woods! :sentimental: You will definitely like the Olympic Penninsula for "breathtaking beauty".....if you come here....and I don't think I can imagine more beautiful mountains....which are fun to visit in the spring  (with all the waterfalls!)   If you want the absolute  "5 star" camping experience....you may need to reserve early....but go out to the San Jaun Islands  and camp on the waterfront! Just take a ferry boat ride and you will find a plethora of brochures (on the ferry) of every fun thing there is to do around here! They just installed a HUGE FERRIS WHEEL which sits right on the Seattle waterfront!  I haven't tried it yet, but I am VERY  interested!!  LOL     Bye Now!


----------

